# The Gun Table



## jkbirocz (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is a pic I took a few weeks ago, when my dad and I went to our cabin to shoot some of his new guns. There were a bunch more around, but they didn't fit on the table :lol: 

Just thought it was a funny pic


----------



## Jim (Jul 19, 2009)

very cool man, it reminds me of my bachelor party. 8)


----------



## switchback (Jul 31, 2009)

Some nice guns there.


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

Every time I look at that picture, makes me wish I had more $ for toys. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 31, 2009)

i wanted that bi-tone xd bad but just couldnt find one in my pricerange around here so i had to stick w/ the all black. is that a 9 or 40?

and what is that in the top-left? looks like a hole bunch of fun


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 31, 2009)

All of these (and much, much much0 are stored at the big "J" arsenal down the street from my house. i keep waiting to hear the sirens, bullhorn and see the black choppers circling

one night, oh yeas, one night


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> All of these (and much, much much0 are stored at the big "J" arsenal down the street from my house. i keep waiting to hear the sirens, bullhorn and see the black choppers circling
> 
> one night, oh yeas, one night



Or one day he will be the savior! :beer:


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 31, 2009)

say hello to my little friends :lol:


----------



## sparkbr (Aug 4, 2009)

my current collection - 







And my newest


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 4, 2009)

The top left looks like an HK MP 5(9MM), One Ruger 22 (maybe a Mark IV) and two Spingfiel XD's, an AR(black rifle) mag and some variant of AK mag. Am I close? 

ATF (Alcohol, Tobacco, & Firearms. Who is bring the hotwings?)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 4, 2009)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > All of these (and much, much much0 are stored at the big "J" arsenal down the street from my house. i keep waiting to hear the sirens, bullhorn and see the black choppers circling
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Looks like you got yourself a nice collection/arsenal there.


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 4, 2009)

The one in the top left corner is a GSA something .22. It's fun to shoot, but we need to get a different kind of grip for the front, my hand does not fit in it. Those are both XD's the black on is a compact, both are 9mm, the two tone is mine the black on is my dad's. He also has a green and stainless XDm, freakin awesome gun. I wish I would have gotten a .40 or .45, but I still really like it. The banana clip is for the century arms ak which is propped in the top right corner. 

All this gun talk makes me want to have another test firing day very soon 8)


----------

